# NE Ohio meet and greet?



## utopian_grrl

Hi everyone. I've been looking around the internet and haven't found much SAD support for people in the Northeast Ohio region. So, I figured this forum would probably be a good place to meet fellow SAers to meet up and hang out in the Cleveland area. 

Maybe go to a music concert.
A Cavs game.
A movie.
Even a bar (that allows minors of course).

I think it'd be great to get at least a few people to agree to meet somewhere and do something (one of the above mentioned, or something else). And maybe eventually we can help plan and expand a formal SAD group for NE Ohio.


----------



## Zombygrl

Hey there. I'm from NE Ohio. I'd definitely be interested in meeting up with some fellow sas'ers.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*I'm going to put out a post when the weather gets better for a meet and hike. NE Ohio would be a great place for that with all the trails you have. I'm in Columbus. *


----------



## ohioisforloners

I wish I could, but I live quite a distance from the Cleveland area.

Im near the Dayton area, where NO ONE wants to be haha.


----------



## laura024

I live in NE Ohio, although I don't know if I could participate in a meeting.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez

i am interested in this though I live in the akron area.
I need to meet people and get out more


----------



## Tony99

I probably won't be going to the outting or whatnot, but just wanted to post to represent another NE Ohio-er. I live in Kent (college dorms) originally from Columbus.


----------



## FairleighCalm

*It's too early for me to decide. But I do loves me some live music.*


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez

utopian_grrl said:


> How about just meeting up at Tower City's Caribou Coffee (downtown Cleveland) at about 6:30pm, just before the concert? And whoever wants to go to the Adele concert, we can walk over together (I think it should only be a couple of streets away from the HOB).
> 
> I'm completely serious about this. But, if there aren't enough people who want to go, there really isn't a point in meeting up before the concert.
> 
> So, if anybody knows for sure by -- March 15th -- if they want to do the whole meet up thing on the 21st, then let me know. Reply, PM, AIM, whatever.


i would like to go and i have heard adele


----------



## Mr Deuce

I don't live there now but I'm from NE Ohio. The Akron-Cuyahoga Falls-Stow-Kent area. :b


----------



## utopian_grrl

Okay, so my goal is to recruit at least 3 people into going to the concert with me. Or AT LEAST meeting up for about 30 min @ Caribou Coffee...

The concert should be awesome. Adele won best new artist at the Grammys...


----------



## een1234

My name is Emily and I'm new to SAS. I'm from the Akron area. I'd love to meet up and go to a concert together!


----------



## utopian_grrl

Looks like the Adele concert is sold out. Bummer. I really wanted to go. New plans needed.


----------



## bsd3355

Wow, I hadn't realized so many people were from NE Ohio. I am from the Kent/Stow area myself! wow


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez

utopian_grrl said:


> Looks like the Adele concert is sold out. Bummer. I really wanted to go. New plans needed.


do you have any plans this weekend? i wouldnt mind meeting in a public place doing something


----------



## Under Pressure

?


----------



## goldengirl

Hey Sweet, Mr. Deuce and Tony - we are neighbors 

I am from the Akron area (near Chapel Hill/Tallmadge) as well. Small world! It might be cool to get together since we live so close  

Go CAVS!!!


----------



## utopian_grrl

Okay...
What about going bowling on Saturday March 14th? We can probably meet somewhere at about 2 pm and go bowling at either Cloverleaf Lanes in Independence (near Cleveland, really nice) or IF ANYONE KNOWS A GOOD AND MORE CONVENIENT BOWLING PLACE NEAR THE AKRON-KENT AREA, LET ME KNOW ASAP.

Anybody interested? Please respond by March 2nd so the location and details can be finalized by March 4th if enough people RSVP.


----------



## utopian_grrl

mmkay, so no one responded. All I can do is shrug my shoulders and say I tried...if anyone is actually interested in doing something, let me know, until then...au revoir.


----------



## Zakar

New member here, about 20 minutes from Cleveland area. Sounds fun..if the thought of meeting new people didn't bother me so much, and I can't drive anyways... 

I was nervous just reading the "meeting" part too, haha. 

Good luck on your meeting though.


----------



## Under Pressure

utopian_grrl said:


> mmkay, so no one responded. All I can do is shrug my shoulders and say I tried...if anyone is actually interested in doing something, let me know, until then...au revoir.


I sent you a message but you never responded so...


----------



## utopian_grrl

Under Pressure said:


> I sent you a message but you never responded so...


oh, I just checked...and you did. my mistake. okay, that's one person. anyone else?


----------



## Tony99

I'd be interested depending on the event. I'll make an effort at this; I need to meet some people and make some connections.

I didn't respond to the bowling because I'm pretty terrible at it and never really enjoyed throwin' gutters all night.


----------



## Classified

I haven't been to Cedar Point in years, maybe that would be a good outing to do in late July/early August on a Saturday.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Classified said:


> I haven't been to Cedar Point in years, maybe that would be a good outing to do in late July/early August on a Saturday.


Sounds like a great idea, I'd definitely be willing to take the trip down there if we can get a small group together and spend a day at the park.


----------



## solasum

Ah, I remember going to Cedar Point years ago. I got a photo of a large Amish family.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez

im still interested in meeting u however i was with my family this weekend


----------



## utopian_grrl

THE CLEVELAND INTERNATIONAL FILM FESTIVAL STARTED TODAY!!! As you can tell, I'm excited. I couldn't go last year because of school, but this comes right during spring break, so I can at least catch a few films before going on vacation. Anyone interested in going with me? It's going on until March 29th (I'll be in Ohio until the 24th). Let me know ASAP
http://www.clevelandfilm.org/ciff_films_find.php


----------



## Aeterna

If anyone sets up a meet here, I'm interested. I won't be able to do anything on short notice, but the late July Cedar Point trip, if it happens, I may be able to make.


----------



## Tony99

I'm going to be in Columbus for break as of tomorrow so I won't be able to make this one.


----------



## utopian_grrl

well, I'm up for the Cedar Point meeting, but the late July/early August is a little iffy for me b/c my canceled vacation will be rescheduled for somewhere around this time. 

How about late June/early July. Tentatively June 27th?


----------



## jfk4100

Wow, there are a lot of us in NE Ohio aren't there? 

I live about twenty minutes away from Akron and have been actively trying to find support groups without much luck. Maybe we could all meet up someplace neutral and then decide if we would like to create our own "support group."

Has anyone on here used Overcoming Social Anxiety Step by Step from the Social Anxiety Institute? It's some powerful stuff and has some great info for organizing behavioral groups.


----------



## KatieMo21

*Kent*

I'm from Kent....grew up here though, too shy to go to college...freaks me out.....


----------



## Tony99

KatieMo21 said:


> I'm from Kent....grew up here though, too shy to go to college...freaks me out.....


Welcome to SAS. NE Kent Akron Cleveland area is taking over SAS. Personally I think we should get our own "NE Ohio" section on the forum. Or even just an "Ohio" section alone if we want to go big.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Someone over at meetup.com started a shyness/anxiety/depression group over there ("Cleveland People Like Us"). Their first meeting is this Saturday. It's in a church and doesn't really seem like my thing, but anyone who wants to go should check it out. 

I'm considering doing a group chat sometime in early April. I'm thinking April 7th at 9:30pm? through a private chat room using AIM. If anyone is interested, you must RSVP your AIM screen name using PM or this thread before 9pm on the day of the chat. Hopefully this can lead into an actual fun meet and greet between fellow Ohio SAers.


----------



## Classified

utopian_grrl said:


> well, I'm up for the Cedar Point meeting, but the late July/early August is a little iffy for me b/c my canceled vacation will be rescheduled for somewhere around this time.
> 
> How about late June/early July. Tentatively June 27th?


I won't be in the country then, the weekend prior to that might work for me. The middle of August would also be ok too.


----------



## minimized

Oh, strange, so many... I'm used to feeling like I'm the only one.

Although I'm probably the last person you want to meet with. I'm from the grand old dungbucket of Lake county, though I'm currently at the opposite side of the state for school.


----------



## stealyourface722

i live outside of columbus


----------



## jfk4100

Thanks for the info utopian_grrl. Here's a link to the behavioral group in Cleveland if anyone else is interested:

http://www.meetup.com/Cleveland-People-Like-Us-Meetup-Group/

I'm seriously thinking of checking it out. I won't have time today, but maybe next week. My only concern is the fact that it covers several other conditions besides social anxiety. I think that's part of the problem with SA - it's often misdiagnosed as something completely different than what it is. Our brains are perfectly healthy (in contrast to conditions such as bipolar) - our problem is a habitually negative state of mind. It could be a good outlet though. I'll be sure to keep you guys posted if I do decide to go.


----------



## jfk4100

Actually, this particular group is part of a larger network of groups in Northern Ohio. Here's a link to the whole network:

http://www.neorecovery.org/

I think I'll try out the one on Thursday in Akron.


----------



## Under Pressure

Does anyone want to meet up with me at Starbucks sometime? I live in Stow, which is a few miles northeast of Akron. There's a Starbucks next to Kent State University and one at the Target next to the Stow-Kent Plaza. It has to be one of those places, because my car broke down last week. It doesn't have to be a Starbucks, but it has to be a place along my bus route between Stow and Kent State University. I'm busy on tuesday's and thursday's because I have classes all day at Kent State, but any other day I'm free.


----------



## utopian_grrl

I'm not opposed to meeting neat KSU. Set up a time and place and I'll try to make it. Hopefully others will be able to as well.


----------



## laura024

I should've applied to Kent State. It seems like I'd meet a few people from here.


----------



## proximo20

utopian_grrl said:


> I'm not opposed to meeting neat KSU. Set up a time and place and I'll try to make it. Hopefully others will be able to as well.


Hey I am a Kent State alumni

I studied there 2 years(master in tech). I miss that place so much especially Hudson, Stow, the beautiful fall, the Rec Center, Starbucks, Basketball games, Zephyr

If I was still there i would like to meet you guys. Have fun.


----------



## Under Pressure

utopian_grrl said:


> I'm not opposed to meeting neat KSU. Set up a time and place and I'll try to make it. Hopefully others will be able to as well.


I'm at the campus 5 days a week. Let me know when your available and I'll make time for us to meet at the Starbucks on the northwest side of campus along East Main St.


----------



## jfk4100

Well, I just got back from the Recovery International meeting in Akron a little while ago. It was a really good experience - I think it'll be worthwhile. There were about eight people counting me. Most of them were middle-aged - me being the youngest at 25. It was pretty well structured and informative. Just the fact that I was able to get out and do something proactive without the SA pressure cooker running rampant was a good thing.  It'd be nice to have some young blood come out though. If anyone is interested, I pasted the link in my last post - It'd be cool if any of you guys could make it. I'm definitely going again next week.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Under Pressure said:


> I'm at the campus 5 days a week. Let me know when your available and I'll make time for us to meet at the Starbucks on the northwest side of campus along East Main St.


My work schedule just changed, so I have to figure out when my free time is. I'll try to get back to you - and whomever else - next week with a good time.


----------



## Tony99

Gonna take me some courage but count me in as well. However I have to warn that I work the 8pm-4am shift so I dont wake til 1pm-ish and I am never free until at least after 5pm (8pm on tues/thur). But if there is a time that fits that as well as yall I'll make the effort.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Okay, I'm trying to think of a time when Starbucks won't be busy. I don't drink coffee anymore, and when I did, I just hit up the Jazzman's on campus instead of paying $5 for beans and hot water. I've never been in Kent's Starbucks so I don't know their hours...

What about April 15 @ 8pm?


----------



## Under Pressure

I've never had coffee before in my life. I just thought Starbucks would be a nice quiet place to sit down and chat.

April 15 at 8:00 sounds good.


----------



## Tony99

I have class until 8:15pm and work the Allerton shift (10pm-2am) Tuesday. 

If yall meet in the future again, I'll stay committed to going.


----------



## Tony99

Just realized the 15th is a WED. but I work at 8pm WED. as well so same story applies.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Tuesday April 28, 8:30pm Jazzman's Cafe in the KSU Student Center (lower level)?


----------



## Harmon79

I would like to but I from South East Ohio it wouldn't be that bad of a drive but still might be too far and too much gas :-/


----------



## Tony99

utopian_grrl said:


> Tuesday April 28, 8:30pm Jazzman's Cafe in the KSU Student Center (lower level)?


I'll have my work schedule for that week tomorrow. I have class until 8:15 on tuesdays so if I don't have to work afterwards I should be able to make it right on time.


----------



## Tony99

They have me coming in at 9pm right after class. I only have friday off then I work until next WED I have off but I have a big paper due THUR. Sooooo....
Sometime after next THUR would work best. I apologize for the unavailability.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

I live in Cincinnati. I'd be up to a meetup if it ever took place near my area.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Okay, I have some important assignments due this week, so won't be able to meet this Tuesday either. Hmm...last week of classes then finals week is coming up fast, so I think the next date will probably some time in the summer. Perhaps a get together somewhere in Cleveland? Location and Time TBD.



WintersTale said:


> I live in Cincinnati. I'd be up to a meetup if it ever took place near my area.


Cincy is about 4 hrs from Cleveland. Maybe there should be separate divisional Ohio SAS groups in the Tri-C's (Cleveland, Columbus, Cincy) and Toledo...This would make it easier for people in the general area of one of these cities to meet up hopefully without too much driving time.


----------



## Tony99

I'm from Columbus myself, but I am taking summer classes this summer so I'll still be at Kent (hurray for not having anywhere to live in two weeks- gotta figure that one out). Just post here if yall want to get together still or send me a PM. I lose my job for the summer so I'll have plenty of free time after this THUR. and throughout summer.


----------



## utopian_grrl

The Cleveland meetup group (http://www.meetup.com/Cleveland-People-Like-Us-Meetup-Group/) has a meeting May 23rd @ a downtown Starbucks. Seems interesting. I still don't know if I can or want to go, but maybe. Anyone interested should check it out.


----------



## Tony99

I can probably make it. I'd vote for something closer though. Unless we have some people on here from cleveland otherwise I think we're in the kent/akron area.

Edit: I actually clicked the link and read the post better. I see it is a big group thing centered around cleveland. I'd go still. Maybe us Kent/Akron people could go together?


----------



## utopian_grrl

actually, when not living on campus, I live closer to cleveland than kent/akron. (about 15-20min vs. 40-45min). But both are easy driving routes so it doesn't really matter. 

still not sure if I'm going yet...I'm a noncommittal person. can't help it.


----------



## utopian_grrl

how about....June 7th in the afternoon?
Location possibilities: 
University Plaza Movie Theatre in Kent. 
Risman Plaza (area between KSU student center and library)
OR ANOTHER LOCATION IN NE OHIO

the rest of June is a little sketchy for me...so if not then, possibly July.


----------



## Tony99

Sounds good for me. I don't know if anyone else is checking or repsonding to the thread anymore though. I should be free for sure.


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez

utopian_grrl said:


> how about....June 7th in the afternoon?
> Location possibilities:
> University Plaza Movie Theatre in Kent.
> Risman Plaza (area between KSU student center and library)
> OR ANOTHER LOCATION IN NE OHIO
> 
> the rest of June is a little sketchy for me...so if not then, possibly July.


ahh i wish i could go to june 7th but thats on a sunday right. i have to work on sunday


----------



## utopian_grrl

Someone died. will have to help organize and go to funeral this weekend. Won't make it June 7. Rescheduling required.


----------



## utopian_grrl

I have drive to KSU sometime this week - probably this Friday. Anyone interested in meeting somewhere let me know...


----------



## Tony99

I could probably make it.


----------



## utopian_grrl

I'll probably be around the second floor student center around 3:45 tomorrow.


----------



## utopian_grrl

sorry. cancel that. I just emailed the info to the office. Now I don't need to drive to KSU.


----------



## utopian_grrl

the Cleveland meetup group http://www.meetup.com/Cleveland-People-Like-Us-Meetup-Group/ has a meeting this weekend at Edgewater Beach @ 3. Even though this weekend is going to be busy, I plan to at least try to be there.


----------



## utopian_grrl

anyone interested in going to a Yeah Yeah Yeahs concert @ the HOB with me on 07/28/09? If so, let me know ASAP - the tickets go on sale Friday and will probably sell out before the date. This is one concert I will definitely not miss.


----------



## utopian_grrl

well, I have my YYYs concert ticket and I'll def be there, but apparently no one else on here wants tag along. mmkay.

What about something...less anxiety-inducing? Anyone up for a Bruno movie meetup next week? I really want to see it soon. It looks really funny.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Seriously, no one here is going to the YYYs concert at the HOB? Someone here must like the Yeah Yeah Yeahs. Come on, don't let anxiety keep you from going. 

Heck, I'll even offer up a ride to and from the HOB -(if the distance is within reason) PM if anyone changes their mind... :-/


----------



## Tony99

Never heard of the YeahYeahYeahs. I think a concert would be awesome. Might be hard to find music everyone enjoys though. I know a lot of people do not care for my music. I been MIA on here for the last month. I just finished my last class of the summer so I have precious precious time once again.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Should I even bother to try and revive this thread or should I give up? I know there are quite a few people in Ohio with SA, but apparently no one outside of Tony99 (thanks btw) really cares to organize and meet up. Am I wasting my time and effort on something pointless? Is anyone interested or should I just let this thread die and move on?

The concert at the HOB was great. It felt like I was facing my SA and I'm happy I went. I'm sure some of you would have enjoyed it...


----------



## Tony99

I'm still down. I know sweet_tiff4prez would most likely be willing as well. I don't think she gets on here much anymore but i can contact her. I'd say wait til the semester starts though because now I got a wedding coming up, will be out of Kent visiting home, and work training for the fall semester.

We can make it happen this semester.


----------



## bsd3355

Tony, I still can't believe you live in kent too! Small world...

So what did you all have in mind?


----------



## Lateralus

I have to say I admire your effort to make this happen utopian_grrl. I live in Columbus and the idea of driving even a couple hours doesn't usually appeal to me, nor do social situations lol. However I will keep my eye on the thread and if something really grabs my interest maybe I'll consider it.


----------



## utopian_grrl

thanks for the responses everyone. 

Right now I don't have anything planned. I'm going to be busy too this upcoming semester, but it would be nice to organize something before the year is out. Since people will be into different things, it's hard to come up with something to do that everyone will enjoy. 

It's all about the suggestions. Anyone with good ideas, feel free to post them.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Okay, would anyone be interested in attending a concert at The Grog Shop (Cleveland-ish area) in September?


----------



## Tony99

I'd be down as long as the band was tolerable to my taste


----------



## utopian_grrl

Tony99 said:


> I'd be down as long as the band was tolerable to my taste


http://www.meetup.com/Cleveland-People-Like-Us-Meetup-Group/calendar/11210155/

I'll probably be at this meeting on Sept 12 as long as I don't have to work. If you or anyone else plans to be there let me know, maybe we can talk about the concert there?


----------



## Tony99

I'll go. If I have to work it will be a maybe. I don't go in until 8pm but it is the whole motivation/energy thing when I got a long night ahead of me.


----------



## utopian_grrl

Anyone interested in the above mentioned concert should PM me ASAP or I guess come to the meetup. The concert is this Sunday (9/13/09 w/ Ra Ra Riot @ The Grog Shop).


----------



## utopian_grrl

Notice: Since I can't seem to edit down this topic, this thread is moving to the "Gatherings" section. Hopefully any one else who is interested in meeting with an active meet up group can find basic info on when we are meeting there.


----------

